# Dream Location ---ibo Worlds



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok the IBO Worlds has ended.....All the complaints are streaming in ...shooters are refusing to go next year...shooters are definately going next year...Now is your chance to design the next location. We need to hear from the IBO tech people that know what is required in terms of hotel rooms, land space for shooting ranges, meeting places for events and vendor space. Then there is the USER GROUP---the ARCHER. What would you want to see if you could have anything you wanted....DREAM ON ...maybe some will show up. There are MUST HAVES and NICE TO HAVE.



How much land space
How many hotel rooms
How many restaurants
How frequently do busses run
What personal amenities on the course ..water..toilets..food..soda
What family activities are available
How many days for the shoot
What geographical location in the US is most suitable
Practice ranges

As you can see there alot of things to ask for and these are not all of them. All ideas are welcome as long as they are not XXX rated.

So what do you want to make your experience better.


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

It would never happen, but since this is a dream location, I say either....

1. Alaska
2. Hawaii
3. Scottland (this is the IBO worlds right)
4. Australia (see above)
5. South Africa (see above)

Not many could afford to go to these places, so attendance would be way down, but if I am dreaming anyway, I dream I have enough money to travel to anyone of the places!!

I honestlly would like to see them go to the north west somewhere. It seems to me that IBO is more popular in the west, and ASA is more popular in the east. I would like to see them in Idaho, Washington, Montana etc....


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

I would like to see the worlds go to lanesboro minnasota they had a asa shoot there years ago best shoot I ever shot in,they have horse back riding canoeing,dorm rooms at the shoot very organized.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

I would like to see the worlds go back to a centralized location. Not as in the middle of the states. But, a location centered around the vendors. Snowshoe had it and for obvious reasons Anderson could make a better bid so It got moved. So find a location for the next one where the shooters can be together like we were at Snowshoe. Personally I think it is hard to beat that ski resort set-up? hotels food open areas fun for the familys while whoever is off shooting, park on tueday dont move until sunday type of thing.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I heard the weather was nice at Snow Shoe this year.

:rofl:


----------



## 6xbulls (Jul 11, 2005)

I agree with the others about making worlds more central. But I mean more centrally located in the U.S. By having it way up in the North to North East you almost always cut out those in the West and South West. I'm in Central TX and it cut me out. I won the State hunter division and would really have enjoyed getting to shoot in the Worlds Comp. But, it was too far and too costly from here. All the travel expenses I incurred duing this years circuit was almost a finacial burden on my family. Therefore, worlds was out. IBO seems to be more popular in the central to west U.S. Kansas, Missouri, Oklahoma, Nebraska, Iowa. All would be great for terrain. But, I know you do have to have areas that can handle the numbers of families that would potentially show. I know you can't make everybody happy. You asked for suggestions, so I am giving mine. Come to think of it, the Cowtown Bowmen Club in Fort Worth has (I think) just did or will soon be acquiring a fairly large piece of property (300 to 400 acres) for their club and state shoots. The DFW area has six flags, lots of hotels, water parks, a cabelas, bass pro and many other activities and attractions for families. Just a thought.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I would like an 'International' classification so that visitors from overseas who can't take part in qualifiers, can take part in the competition, it is the Worlds after all.

This may already be available, but I've been all over the IBO web site and I can't find it.

If you have it in Scotland, I'll be there, but bring your waterproofs as well as your sun cream, the weather can be.....changeable


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

NeilM said:


> I would like an 'International' classification so that visitors from overseas who can't take part in qualifiers, can take part in the competition, it is the Worlds after all.
> 
> This may already be available, but I've been all over the IBO web site and I can't find it.
> 
> If you have it in Scotland, I'll be there, but bring your waterproofs as well as your sun cream, the weather can be.....changeable


Why couldn't your club hold it's own IBO qualifier? I don't believe qualifiers are limited to the USA. I see a Aussie team there every year and I know they don't shoot in the trophy class.

I've helped run about half a dozen or so at my club. There isn't that much involved.


----------



## ross bow (Jun 2, 2007)

*cool*

some place where its a little colder outside like new york or missouri or kansas and LOTS OF HOTEL ROOMS AND CAMPING


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

> Why couldn't your club hold it's own IBO qualifier? I don't believe qualifiers are limited to the USA. I see a Aussie team there every year and I know they don't shoot in the trophy class.


That's a thought. I know that there are IBO affiliated clubs in both Australia and Canada, but none in the UK. That is most likely because (a) nobody has seriously considered shooting in the US (at least not 3D) and (b) the name, as bowhunting is illegal in the UK. Of course I do understand it is just a name.

Anyway, I'll give that some consideration, thanks.


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

I would really like to see the world shoot move west. Ski resort area much like Snowshoe. Like Manmoth Calif, Tahoe, or somewhere in Colorado. i really liked how the Snowshoe venue kept us all together. Missed seeing people I've previously shot with because we were so spread out. Just my opinion. Hey bruce, this is how ya spell MinnEsota! i suppose, this is how you spell potatA!!!! One fun thing about moving it to Minnesota is, we can purchase FLU-FLU arrows and shoot misquitos!!!!


----------



## [email protected] epix. (Jun 10, 2003)

Really Snow Show had it all. Central located around the courses we were shooting. Lots of things for familys to go (without paying for a bus trip). Iheard it will be there next year then maybe it is going to NY State.


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

Snow shoe was great. No Heat! Everyone was together. Anderson felt like a triple crown. The course was nice but did I say hot? The course was also very far away from the horse park where everything was going on. I did not trust the bus to get me there in time so had to drive the 30-40 minutes every day. Trying to take a bus way out there would of added an 30 min to an hour on to the trip. Is there any place in the smokey mountains that could handle it?


----------



## BMAN007 (Dec 31, 2006)

*first time in the worlds.......*

so not really impressed.pratice range too far away from actuall shoot site,oh wait we had practice ranges at shoot site!NOT only one and it was too packed.where were the vendors at?but for the ones who did show thank you to all of you!bus ride out to ranges were a joke!went to get on bus to go to camp k friday for 900 am ride out and it left early,then the 915 bus never showed so wife and i drove out there to see the 915 bus at mcy ds!come on now you had shooters waiting on you!felt like we didnt see all the people there we were all spread out too far!wanted to see the shoot off too but hey you know!points were posted in one area only and i mob to see them!was on range g at camp k on friday and went to target to score arrows and then on to next target to hear sounnd of them hit no more than twenty yards away!not too safe i think!but hey first time in anderson and our first time in the worlds we had a blast all in all!want to say that all the people we did meet were very classy people and hope to see all of them again!shot with some very good shooters while i was there just couldnt shake the big stage hooplla to shoot my way!but hey nerves get to all of us!I HOPE!


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Colorado ski resorts would seem to make sense. Vail, Aspen, Breckenridge, Steamboat Springs - lots of possibilities. Relatively easy to get to (flights into Denver). Usually lots of stuff to do. Plenty of places to stay. And the scenery - well, just breathtaking.


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
I'd be willing to go anywhere that registration doesn't give your IBO number to a completly different person, send you to the wrong range to sit in the sun for a hour, and has a state representative who actually cares when you try to explain the problems you've had from the begining. That's my dream shoot. 
Regards,
Jon


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

Colorado at 10000 feet would be great I think 90% would have to get into better shape. If a little heat bothered ya wait till your tryin to get air.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

I didn't have a problem with Anderson.....but since we're dreaming, where have the ESPN Great Outdoor Games been held in the past? Seems like they would have needed plenty of room for all their events. Wasn't Lake Placid one of those places?


----------



## ghostrider46 (May 21, 2002)

i would like to see the world shoot stay at one place, comparable to snowshoe, if not snowshoe, and see the triple crown shoots change places. i have shot the ibo since 94, and the triple crown has always been at the same places.

people will come to the world shoot, reguardless. some folks get mad and say they wont return, others say they love it. you cant please everyone, and some folks you couldnt make them mad if you tried. i shot with a guy that has tried for 3 years to qualify for the world shoot. there are many out there that would love to come, but just cant make it in at a qualifier.


----------



## bigbulljoe (Jul 2, 2005)

Centrally located does not mean Snowhoe or New York !! I think that there are some awesome places in Minnesota and Wisconsin that could easily accomodate the things that so many people feel are necessary ie 

- major airports - close by
- accomodations
- family activities/entertainment
- CENTRALLY located - including to CANADA - there are tons of great shooters up here including those West of Southern Ontario who would love to go.
- Great terrain
- nice weather
- restaurants

Just my two cents, tired of hearing centrally located referred to in the same breath as any place East of the Great Lakes !!


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

rudeman said:


> Colorado ski resorts would seem to make sense. Vail, Aspen, Breckenridge, Steamboat Springs - lots of possibilities. Relatively easy to get to (flights into Denver). Usually lots of stuff to do. Plenty of places to stay. And the scenery - well, just breathtaking.


Yeah that would be cool. But I dont think the 10000" altitude would do wonders for much of anyone, especially those of us with Athsma


----------



## [email protected] epix. (Jun 10, 2003)

I beleive the Biggest number of shooter they have had at a World shoot was at Clymer NY,when the Worlds was held there. PA and NY have the largest population of archers per square mile than any other State I beleive. So if your the IBO and looking at numbers (like a busness does) it only makes sense to stay with these areas. Just like ASA stays mainly in the southern states. other than Texas this year. No matter where it is not everyone will be happy.


----------



## pete11 (Jan 29, 2006)

bigbulljoe said:


> Centrally located does not mean Snowhoe or New York !! I think that there are some awesome places in Minnesota and Wisconsin that could easily accomodate the things that so many people feel are necessary ie
> 
> - major airports - close by
> - accomodations
> ...


My thoughts exactly


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

pete11 said:


> My thoughts exactly


sounds good to me!!!


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

ross bow said:


> some place where its a little colder outside like new york or missouri or kansas and LOTS OF HOTEL ROOMS AND CAMPING


YEP!

I also heard it was going to NY next year, as someone in here said...That would be cool if it was done well.

And yes snow shoe did have it all.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Not sure where the ny rumors are coming from but I'm about 100% sure they signed a 2 year deal with the city of Anderson. I was also told that to set all the courses they set for the worlds something in the neighborhood of 1200 acres is required. Dream all we want, but I'm pretty sure that if it was held on the grounds of the playboy mansion people would find something to cry about.


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

cry for joy


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the Playboy bunnies have higher I.Q.'s than the people handling registration this year.


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
After a bit of thought I'd like to aplogize for my prevoius post and hope that my stupid sense of humor did not offend anyone.
Regards,
Jon


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Like it or not...the 2008 IBO world will be in Anderson.



Anderson had a lot of positives.... Sure it was hot... .but that's not the city's fault.... look at the bottles of water that were given for FREE ! I don't remember seeing a sign that stated how many bottles we could get ? If you ran out of water on the range.. it was your own fault !

the wife and I stayed in Greenfield... on Hwy 9 30 minute drive... .lots of motels and food there....


Looking forward to going back next year ! 

Congradulations to all the winners....


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

i was talking to a vendor and he told me that after next year, the worlds was going to NY. He also said that possibly, after that 2 years,it may go back to Snowshoe. He did not say where in NY. I heard Lake Placid and some resort accross from Errie PA. A place they have had a world shoot before. Myself, i'm just plain looking forward to shoot the Worlds again!!! It is always fun no matter where it is. All the great people I meet make it this way!!!


----------



## elkkiller#4 (Mar 19, 2007)

anywhere out west would be great.


----------



## Grant Downunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Bring them down under to Australia. I am sure we would be able to show you all a good time.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Branson Missouri?

Its a tourist hot spot and central location would be decent.....though it may be "hot" atleast the family could do stuff. Yeah and it is a WHOLE lot farther for me but wouldn't be interesting to get more people from more places

Samantha


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Grant Downunder said:


> Bring them down under to Australia. I am sure we would be able to show you all a good time.


As much as I'd love to see Australia and shoot there, i wouldn't get to go again for years 

Of course I'm sure that there are a lot of Australians who feel the same way about it being in the USA. 

Anyone ever think of having a worlds shoot in every continent?


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

ross bow said:


> some place where its a little colder outside like new york or missouri or kansas and LOTS OF HOTEL ROOMS AND CAMPING




Sounds like you are talking about Clinton Lake near Lawrence Ks. They would have more than enough space inside the State park at the damn. Pushing a 100 hotel rooms in Lawrence alone, not to mention Topeka and KC are about 20 and 25 miles away. The KDWP let the stinky little man have is trash fest(Wakarusa Fest) so they should be more than accomidating to a national archery tourney.

Marc


besides it would be a dream location for me because I can see the dam from my backyard!


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

bowtech_babe said:


> Branson Missouri?
> 
> Its a tourist hot spot and central location would be decent.....though it may be "hot" atleast the family could do stuff. Yeah and it is a WHOLE lot farther for me but wouldn't be interesting to get more people from more places
> 
> Samantha


have you ever tried to drive in Branson?????? My grandmother grew up in Mincy and my grandfather is from Forsyth. the last time I went to granda's house we tried to go into branson. To make the morning line you would have to leave for the shoot at midnight.

Marc


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

bowtech_babe said:


> Branson Missouri?
> 
> Its a tourist hot spot and central location would be decent.....though it may be "hot" atleast the family could do stuff. Yeah and it is a WHOLE lot farther for me but wouldn't be interesting to get more people from more places
> 
> Samantha



Not a bad Idea Sam...the other place I was thinking would be in springfield Mo, they could team up with BPS as a main sponser and have the shoot hosted at their home store and resort...Plenty of things to do in that area (very near Branson) plus you get the addition of a major sponser attracting even more people that normally wouldn't attend..possible tv time as well.


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

[email protected] epix. said:


> I beleive the Biggest number of shooter they have had at a World shoot was at Clymer NY,when the Worlds was held there. PA and NY have the largest population of archers per square mile than any other State I beleive. So if your the IBO and looking at numbers (like a busness does) it only makes sense to stay with these areas. Just like ASA stays mainly in the southern states. other than Texas this year. No matter where it is not everyone will be happy.


I agree 100% snowshoe was close for me but clymer was nice but I think hotels was not all that close I know ppl that had to stay in erie to get a room. I feel it should be at something like a ski resort which seems to work the best. But if Ken cant get rich he won't wanna do it......


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

I think Gatlinburg, TN would be awesome lots of thing to do after the shoot for the whole family, and there is also a Bass Pro Shop in Sevierville, endless activities!:wink:


----------

